
Amazon is about to pull an Apple - bradleyland
http://www.bradlanders.com/2011/09/03/amazon-is-about-to-pull-an-apple/
======
Hyena
I don't think Amazon is likely to succeed in "pulling an Apple"; what I do see
is a way to "pull an iTunes". Amazon is already a trusted retailer with
financial resources. This will allow them to better curate an app store.
Adding a hardware component is fine and will probably be profitable, but the
real strength here will be trading Amazon's brand power (and, hopefully,
follow-through) to create an app store that competes with Apple.

------
nextparadigms
I like how he selectively chose the benefits for Amazon, even though "not
having their own OS" applies to them, too. You basically made everyone else
look bad and Amazon look good with your selective benefits.

~~~
bradleyland
If they really did fork Android, they effectively have their own OS. I'd love
to hear counterpoints though. Why is Google or Samsung poised to come out on
top?

------
Nerdfest
Many people will avoid a platform that doesn't provide Android compatibility
for the same reason they'd avoid Apple ... single vendor lock-in.

~~~
Hyena
I think that subset can be profitably ignored; evidence: Apple.

